# Stories from the dark



## sauronbill (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey guys, I am going to post stories here, but in a different manner. In here there are five very old guys telling the stories(I'll come up with the names) they heard have heard in their lives. You know just five old friends talking around in a fire and telling stories in the eternal night. Anybody who wants to jump in and tell their own stories, or sing a song, is very welcome..... Some of these stories are from the RPG's, but changed in my own way. I'll try to change the names of the characters. Anyway, I'll start today........


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 5, 2003)

sounds cool. Like story time mixed with campfire and ghoast stories. in that case, I'm in!!!


----------



## sauronbill (Feb 12, 2003)

The five men stared at each other in the glowing light of the fire. " It has been many years since our last time,"said one of them.
"Fifty years to be exact,"said another one,"It's good to see you all again."
'Very well,"said the first,"Who wants to start?"All of the men kept silent. None of them want it to start first. "All right you start Nork", he said pointing to the bigger of them, "then we will go around to the right."
"Very well,"said Nork. He was at least 80 years old, but still he was 3 inches over six feet, and his shoulders were still really wide. There was no doubt that this man had been in a time a really strong warrior. His eyes still showed courage and valor. "There are many stories of my people, the great Barbarians of Urak. And in these fifty years i have heard more than i can count. But among all those stories, there are those who really caught my atention. One of them is the great rescue of the Lady Akara. Who later on became the witch of the village. But well that's another storie.... So here it goes."


*The Resque of Akara* 

Atos fell to the floor getting away from the flying throwing ax. He had hurt his arm in the fall, but still he got up and hold his large ax in front of his enemies. He took a step forward and then he swinged the ax toward them. The head of a licantropo(they are one type of werewolves very common in those times. They obey to dark forces like the orcs.) fell to the floor but still there were many of them and almost no barbarians. Atos was 4 inches over six feet and his shoulders were twice the length of those of a human. But still his large ax and his powerful muscles wouldn't stop the licantropus from killing him. Atos faced the two licantropos that were in front of him. The left licantropo jumped toward him swinging his scimitar. The second one followed him with much more carefull. The licantropo was strong, but not fast enough, Atos gave a little jump and gaved a blow toward the licantropo's belly. He tried to avoid it but the ax came fast and unstopable. The second licantropo came from behind. Atos screamed and turned as fast as he could, but the harm was made. Atos felt the cold steel sinking in his belly, and the air taking out of his lungs. Still he managed to hit the licantropo in the face living him unconsious. Atos kneeled from the pain, his right hand grabed his ax while his left took out the dagger from his belly. He felt the blood running and somehow he felt a lot thirsty now. Still he tried to get up. But then a licantropo jumped behind him hitting him with some kind of maze. Atos felt the hard wood hitting his head and then all went black. The last thing Atos heard were the horrible howls of the licantropos. They had been victorious in the fight......


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 17, 2003)

the young black figure looked up in awe. " when your done, mister. I would like to hear the one of how Liriel met Will. i is one of my favorites."


----------



## Halasían (Mar 24, 2003)

_'Ah yes, there are many a story to be told.'_

The words rolled fromthe mouth of a grey-haired man with full beard, who was sitting and smoking his pipe as he listened to his bretheren. His eyes were not what they were, but then many years had passed, and his hearing and other senses developed in his sight's wake. He started to speak again...

_'Do we remember the tale of the south? For there is much that is not known to many here in the west. There was rumor of a lady that lived alone in the thickness of the rainy forest, and she would ensnare any who ventured into her web. Word of her was passed to the place in the mid Haradian desert from traders from the south, at the Oasis Inn. it was really a tent with a spring in the sands, so it was the crossing point on the trade routes from north to south, and from the coast in the west to the eastern approaches to Khand. It was spoken she had appeared, an enchantress who wished only to be alone. She could be heard singing at the great falls of Sirus, though those falls too are only legend of the southern Haradrim. For many years the ways were bent, and men were lost in the forests, and some never were seen again, and some will find their way out, but were broken in mind. Nobody could describe her, but for only wisps of visions of golden hair. 

It was many yearsaftedr and the legend grew, when she had left. it is not known when she left that place, for nobody would venture into that part of the forests. But the younger, not fearing the tales of the elders, would venture further and further into the enchanted forest, and finding paths overgrown, and a house entangled in growing vines and unkept, and returning unharmed, did it become known she dwelt there no more. Yet where she went they were unsure. There were rumors she came to the Oasis Inn, and dwelt there for a time before moving on, but these stories were written off as tales told by drunk Haradians. It is a mysterious thing to know of her, and there are mysteries abounding in the lands.'_


----------



## sauronbill (Mar 24, 2003)

i thought this old thread of mine was erased......Now i got a new one, but if you guys want to use this one, you are welcome to do it........


----------

